# Will DDR ram work with DDR2 ram?



## Alcorr (Jul 20, 2005)

I got a new motherboard that ddr2 will work with but i put a 512 dimm and a 256 dimm of ddr type ram in it. I want to add two 512 ddr2 dimms but will they work in conjunction with the old ram (ddr)?

Thanks, 

Alcorr


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

No

First DDR and DDR2 uses different slots so if you only have one type of slot you stuck with which ever slot you have.

If you have one of the motherboards that have both DDR and DDR2 slots then you still have to choose only one of them too use. You cant have DDR and DDR2 memory in your computer at the same time. You must choose one or the other to use.


----------

